# still snows in nd



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I didn't get out hunting at all this spring. And my springs are typically pretty busy so i usually don't get in too many areas this time of year that hold birds.

However, last friday i was over near rock lake and saw a group of 6 birds feeding near a slough and then this tuesday night i was coaching my t-ball and baseball teams in bottineau and a group of 4 birds (1 blue and 3 snows) flew over us.

Does it seem weird to still have a few around here this time of year? Is it possible these two different groups a) are not nesters and are just going to hang out in north dakota for the summer...or b) they are looking to nest in north dakota?

Seemed weird to me to see them around here this time of year.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw one snow mixed in with a group of canada's on Devils lake last weekend! Atleast I thought it was a snow, very well could have been an albino!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

there is still like 8 of em hanging out by my home town. I have tried to follow them to the roost to see if they are nesting, but can't seem to find the exact body of water they are in. They were there last weekend when I was home. I was kinda suprised to see em still down here as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

There were several hundred in the lakota area up untill a a week ago. Fifty or so sitting on the slough along hwy 2, a big red neck collar on one in the hwy median :x .


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

A couple hundred spotted here in central SD on Monday!


----------



## rodlittle (Feb 6, 2008)

Have seen 4 feeding and flying around here in central Nebraska the last few days. Must have decided this was far enough north for them haha


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Its not uncommon to have a few nonbreeders to hang out around here during the summer. Back in 96 when I was banding Canada's in SD in July we had about 30 scattered throughout the eastern part of the state, even got a couples snows and a whitefront during rounding up the canada's.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you end up putting bands on those birds too or just the canada's?


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Saw one this morning flying with molt migrators over Fargo...


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i saw 2 snows(juvies) that were with about 50 canadians on thursday night. and that was about 10 miles east of hutchinson, minnesota


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw a pair in Spiritwood ND the other day and wouldnt ya guess, a red neck band.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw a few snows north of Baudette MN today, The local guys claim last fall was the first season they have seen snows in 10 years, the flight was pretty far east this spring IMO, Maybe a migration change?


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Keep coming east birdies, keep coming east.

On the way to and fro, I noticed a ton of snows jin MN, never saw them in such large numbers in previous years. Almost made me think about buying a tag for there, but decided against it.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

that is true this year in minnesota we probably saw alteast 3-5 thousand snow and blues. all east of ortanville.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The local guys claim last fall was the first season they have seen snows in 10 years, the flight was pretty far east this spring IMO, Maybe a migration change?


I would blame the easternly migration on the lack of water out west.

The migration in west central ND was non existant this year..


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

They moved east out of fear. Dblkluk and Leo live out west.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was going to start a forum about this too. I have been seeing a snow and a blue in the same field for the past 2 weeks. There is some pretty decent sized water in that field. I hope they stick around.


----------



## smytyk (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw two snows flying from a reservoir to the golf course on the other side of the highway on the south side of Denver last week. I gyess they got lost because I've never seen em farther west than Fort Morgan.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not sure if you guys rembers but i believe two years ago the Game and Fish made a big stink about 6 juvies that stayed near jamestown all summer.

I guess if you really think about why fly north and eat slough grass when you can stay here and have your fill of baby beans, corn, and peas!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know there was some nesting near valley city last year. I saw them all the time when scouting for september honks.


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

There was a group of 4 adults that were nesting south of Lidgerwood all last summer seen them during scouting for spring snows.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Those 2 are still around down here...same field every morning and evening. Who ever said snows are hard to pattern?


----------



## DakotaFowler (Jun 25, 2008)

We've been seeing a flock of about 20 sitting with a huge group of nesting honkers on Dry Lake, just north of Willow Lake, SD. Been out there fishing lately and they come back with the honkers the same time every night from feeding with the honkers that are still flying.


----------

